# Celery=Cola bottle I found



## DiggerDiva (Sep 8, 2009)

I found this Celery=Cola bottle accidentally on a farm recently. I did a Google search on it and found out all kinds of history and info; as well as a guy who offered one identical to this on eBay for $1000.00. I would like to sell mine, but am unsure what the value of it is. 
 Would I be dreaming if I asked $1000 like the other guy? I personally think that was a little much, but if that's the actual value, I'd be thrilled. I am really new to this bottle stuff, so I seriously have no clue how to go about selling one. (I hope the photo shows up on here. I've never tried to post a pic before on this forum.)

 <a href="http://s678.photobucket.com/albums/vv141/HosieB/?action=view&current=DSCN2231.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i678.photobucket.com/albums/vv141/HosieB/DSCN2231.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 8, 2009)

this is her pic,,,,,


----------



## ncbred (Sep 8, 2009)

I think its a $10-$15 bottle.  It is a Danville, VA isn't it?


----------



## ncbred (Sep 8, 2009)

Keep poking around there though.  There could be some pretty valuable Cokes and Pepsi's if you found a Celery Cola.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 8, 2009)

People sometimes throw bottles up on ebay with ridiculous prices like that to find out how high it will go. We have a Celery Cola collector on the forum and maybe he will come along and give you a realistic price but it is not going to be very high.


----------



## T D (Sep 8, 2009)

I think sometimes people find a "coke look alike" and think that they are worth a whole lot more than they are.  I'm sure there are some Celery Cola, Chero Cola, Koca Nola, etc. that can go for big bucks, but I don't believe this bottle will get near el grande...


----------



## celerycola (Sep 9, 2009)

That's one of the prettier Celery=Cola bottles but also the most common. When the old bottling plant building was sold in the early 1970's they found tons of these. I saw a man at the 1972 Greer SC bottle show with forty cases of the same bottle. A lot more were dug in Danville. Nicer ones usually sell $10-$20 but I bought a case a couple of years ago for two bucks each.

 Look at the heel for a number like 22N. That would mean it was made in 1922 by the Newark OH plant of Illinois Glass Co. 

 If you find any that look similar but are block letter they are harder to find and worth more. The Lynchburg VA are also worth more.

 Dennis


----------



## DiggerDiva (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, everybody. I thought the $1000 price was a little far-fetched myself, but as I am totally new to this, I had no clue what to think. I think it is pretty, and I'll probably keep it for now. I live about 15 miles from Danville, VA, so it is a little bit of local history. Where I dug the bottle up was nearby in Milton, NC. in a goat pen of a friend. I saw the green glass in the dirt and went to digging, ha ha! The owner of the place told me her family (who have lived there since 1917) used to dump their trash there. They had a General Store on that street as well. Much of the stuff has already been dug out, but once in a while something else turns up. Thanks again! I really enjoy this forum for my new hobby.......!


----------



## celerycola (Sep 9, 2009)

How far are you from the old mill town of Spray NC? I think the town name has changed. Celery=Cola was bottled there in the 1920's.

 Dennis


----------



## glass man (Sep 9, 2009)

IS THERE A CELERY COLA HUTCH? IF SO RARE AND COULD BE WHAT SHE SAW ON EBAY? JAMIE


----------



## celerycola (Sep 9, 2009)

I have four different Celery=Cola Hutches and have had a few duplicates. I've never seen one sell for more than $200. 

 I saw the bottle priced at $1000 on ebay. It was the Danville, same as I've bought by the case for two bucks each. 

 The $1000 one on ebay didn't sell.


----------



## DiggerDiva (Sep 9, 2009)

I've never heard of Spray, NC. I'm from Milton, which was a mill town; but as I said I'm very close to Danville Va so there are probably a lot of these bottles around here.
  I was wondering if the $1000 bottle on ebay sold or not; not surprising it didn't.


----------



## celerycola (Sep 9, 2009)

I checked my notes and see that the mill town of Spray is now part of Eden NC. It was a sizable town on its own around 1920 and even had a semi-pro baseball team. 

 I also need a Celery=Cola from South Boston VA bottled around 1923-25. 

 Dennis


----------



## bottlenutboy (Sep 10, 2009)

sorry mr. dennis im a little off topic, but i havent talked to you in a while and i know you got your celery cola syrup bottle back but did you ever find out who took it in the first place?


----------



## celerycola (Sep 11, 2009)

The guy who had it at the flea market was the same guy that was set up next to me at the bottle show.

 Dennis


----------



## DiggerDiva (Sep 11, 2009)

I live 30 minutes from Eden, NC; and 20 minutes from South Boston, VA. I didn't know they bottled it in S. Boston as well! I will have to keep my eyes peeled for those bottles too.


----------

